# Halloween Mish-Mash



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

A mish-mash of Halloween recipes, party & decor ideas..













Halloween Party Game: Snake Eyes
http://www.hgtv.com/handmade/halloween-party-game-snake-eyes/index.html

Easy Faux Halloween Tombstone
http://www.hgtv.com/video/easy-halloween-tombstone-video/index.html


View attachment 164204

Homemade Halloween Peppermint Patties
http://www.hgtv.com/handmade/homemade-halloween-peppermint-patties/index.html


----------

